

Beaglebone: new version of BeagleBoard - pingswept
http://beagleboard.org/bone

======
pingswept
I'm pretty excited that Mr. Kridner and friends are working on a web-based IDE
hosted on the device. I've been working on this kind of self-served
programming tool for a while now, and I'm excited to see others joining the
effort.

Mine is based around CodeMirror (<http://codemirror.net>), while they chose
Cloud9 (<http://c9.io>). I actually started using Bespin, which was a
precursor to Cloud9, but switched to CodeMirror because it had less kitchen
sink included.

------
mcantelon
Built-in Ethernet and SD reader with Linux distro running node.js! Sold!

------
blacksmith_tb
The specs were non-obvious, but the description doesn't make it sound much
more capable than the Ethernet version of the Raspberry Pi (which will cost
2/3 less)...

~~~
brigade
This has a TI AM3358 sporting a Cortex-A8 and SGX 530, Raspberry Pi has a
Broadcom BCM2835 sporting an ARM11 and Broadcom GPU. There's obviously more
differences as well, but the better ARM CPU alone could be worth it depending
on your purpose (I believe this is the cheapest board featuring a Cortex-A8
thus far)

------
mrbill
This will be great as I don't expect the R.Pi to be able to meet demand at
first. 8-( Of course, the BeagleBone is announced the day after I break down
and order a $129 EFIKA MX "smarttop"... I just want a self-contained Ubuntu or
Debian ARM system to fiddle with.

~~~
joshu
Where can you get one of these, anyway?

------
nobody31
Nice that the prospect of some competition is stirring things up!

The Beagleboard was nice but at $150 - unless you REALLY needed the small size
you could buy an old laptop for less and get a
screen/keyboard/disk/network/PSU

